
Top Spotify Lawyer: Attracting Pirates Is in Our DNA - signa11
https://torrentfreak.com/top-spotify-lawyer-attracting-pirates-is-in-our-dna-161226/
======
et2o
It worked on me (n=1). If I were to purchase all of the music I listen to
Spotify each month, it would come to thousands per year. When I was in high
school and college that clearly wasn't feasible. Now, I just pay $10/month and
get everything I want. I'm very happy with the service.

~~~
ffggvv
Beware of what they collect about you
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13258599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13258599)

~~~
wodenokoto
including third parties, I think the same amount of data, if not more, would
be collected by browsing thepiratebay. Ad blocking would relieve some, if not
most, but you can also relieve yourself of some, if not most of the potential
data collected by Spotify.

